# This is Creepy!



## Jade Tigress (Feb 6, 2006)

This is creepy!    Think of a letter between A and W.     Repeat it out loud as you scroll down.      





Keep going . . Don't stop .. ..       






Think of an animal that begins with that letter.       Repeat it out loud as you scroll down.      








Think of  either a man's/woman's name that begins with the last letter in the animals name      Almost there........       









Now count out the letters in that name on the fingers of the hand you are not using to scroll down.     








Take the hand you counted with and hold it out in front of you at face level .     Look at your palm very closely and notice the lines in your hand .    Do the lines take the form of the first letter in the persons name?! 









 Of course not.......    Now smack yourself in the head, get a life, and quit playing these stupid games!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2006)

:rofl:  You got me!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very good you wise women.
terry


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 6, 2006)

Ouch! *rubs forehead* I'm telling!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

lol...I got spanked on this one


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 6, 2006)

man you got me. I should have known dang


----------



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> lol...I got spanked on this one



if you were looking at your hand how did it end up on your...nevermind, I don't want to know


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, it's been a tough couple weeks.   My extremities have been all akimbo lately!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm still seeing stars!  You think I shouldn't have smacked so hard?  That was funny-  it had me going for a minute (at least until the end  ).


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 6, 2006)

nice one very funny.  That deserves some rep points  Ha Ha.

V/R

Rick


----------



## jdinca (Feb 6, 2006)

Could someone get this gaff hook out of my neck?


----------



## Sam (Feb 6, 2006)

you got me good. I'm sitting here looking at my hand like...



I have never seen anything that looked less like an A, wtf?

I'm sending this to everyone


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice one,


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2006)

Open hand, smack self in forehead

Very nice


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 6, 2006)

Got me so good on this one!


----------



## Cujo (Feb 7, 2006)

Tag, I'm it!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 9, 2006)

You know, if your hand is bigger than your face, it means you have mad cow disease...


----------



## rutherford (Feb 9, 2006)

I suck. 

I ended up with 7 letters in the person's name and started getting confused when they only wanted me to hold up one hand.

And then I kinda did see an R.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 9, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I suck.
> 
> I ended up with 7 letters in the person's name and started getting confused when they only wanted me to hold up one hand.
> 
> And then I kinda did see an R.



LMAO!!!


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 10, 2006)

I started with "N" and it took me a couple of minutes to come up with an animal that starts with "N".

Finally had to go with "Nurse Shark".


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 10, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I started with "N" and it took me a couple of minutes to come up with an animal that starts with "N".
> 
> Finally had to go with "Nurse Shark".


 
You have narwhale for a choice!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

adorable.  gonna use that one.


----------

